# Kaspersky: transferring subscription from old computer to new computer?



## sidhraj (Mar 15, 2013)

I had purchased Kaspersky internet security sometime ago. It is installed on my old computer. There are still 325 days remaining in my license.
I'm buying new computer now and will not use internet on old computer anymore.
My question is:

will the same key work on new computer? or will they blacklist it?
Upon google searching I got some suggestion that I need to remove Kaspersky from old computer first.
Does it mean when I remove Kaspersky, the old computer will send data to Kaspersky server that Mr.X has removed this license key so now it is free for using on another computer?

OR will it just work if I no longer connect my old computer to internet and directly use same Kaspersky code on new computer?

plz clarify.
thanks in advance.


----------



## rhitwick (Mar 15, 2013)

Just remove KIS from your old PC. It would work without issue. KIS just checks if the same license is being used in more than one PC (considering its single user license).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Mar 15, 2013)

don't take chance & first uninstall kaspersky from older pc.also try not to do more than 4-5 activations for the licence duration even if it is on the same pc(even then uninstall first).


----------

